# Some pics of my shrimp



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of my shrimp. Enjoy!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Shrimp*

Nice pics - whats the pH you maintaining them in ?


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

novice said:


> Nice pics - whats the pH you maintaining them in ?


Whitby tap water.

I have green shrimp berried up as well, but did not see them when I had the camera out.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice shrimps!

Is that a tiger on the second photo?


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Nice shrimps!
> 
> Is that a tiger on the second photo?


Yes it is. I had two survivors.

I would like to acquire some more in the future, but they are rather delicate when shipped.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Tigers interbreed with CRS. Do you keep them separately?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

SparrowHawk said:


> Yes it is. I had two survivors.
> 
> I would like to acquire some more in the future, but they are rather delicate when shipped.


If you're looking for some tiger shrimp, Aquapets has some for sale.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Tigers interbreed with CRS. Do you keep them separately?


Yes, I keep all of my shrimp in with only their own kind/variety


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

jon021 said:


> If you're looking for some tiger shrimp, Aquapets has some for sale.


I guess I will have to visit that store. I have not been there yet.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

SparrowHawk said:


> I guess I will have to visit that store. I have not been there yet.


They don't have a huge selection of shrimp at the moment, they only have some crs, tigers and cherries. I know the owner ricky is attempting to bring in some more varieties at the moment.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

jon021 said:


> They don't have a huge selection of shrimp at the moment, they only have some crs, tigers and cherries. I know the owner ricky is attempting to bring in some more varieties at the moment.


Please keep us updated. I think there are a few of us really interested in shrimp. I know Anna has certainly done alot for improving the varities of shrimp in the area, but more people bringing them in can only help.


----------

